# Cheerios



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone been able to find cheerios around here. My son loves them but I haven't been able to find any at our Spinneys or Carrefour. Also checked out the Hyperpanda at Festival City.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

if that was the only worry in life...... lol

try waitrose...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Cheerios are one of those items that will be here one minute then gone the next. If you see them, you have to buy up. We have resorted to the Waitrose Multigrain hoops which will do for now. Honey nut cheerios seem plentiful, but the other ones can be hard to find.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> Has anyone been able to find cheerios around here. My son loves them but I haven't been able to find any at our Spinneys or Carrefour. Also checked out the Hyperpanda at Festival City.


Perhaps you could try Safestway on SZR.
They tend to have a large range of American products.


----------



## sunflower68 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have purchased Cheerios from both Park'n'shop and Choithram before now. but as Flossie stated if you find 'em buy 'em in bulk!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Perhaps you could try Safestway on SZR.
> They tend to have a large range of American products.


Yup!! Was just there today and they had a sign saying they have just got some in - though I didn't look to see if it was actually true!!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks.... we'll have to venture out there. Where exactly is Safestway?


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

hey not really sure but try one of the lule hypermarkets they have got diverse stock in there.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> Thanks.... we'll have to venture out there. Where exactly is Safestway?


Its on SZR ( on the right hand side if heading towards Abu Dhabi)
Its just up from the Mazaya Centre ( just after the Dubai Mall/Burj Dubai interchange which is under construction)
You will go past it, then do a U turn in the slip lane to head back to it.
Its very visible from SZR


----------

